# RCD trip point



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know I asked this in some other thread, but I can't find it. At what point, in milliamps, do RCD mains trip on a ground fault condition?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

10 and 30 ma and not sure of the time factor.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?p=8911#post8911


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Industry standard is 30 mS Marc. But they do vary. I use time delay rcd's where two are in series. We have a Regulation here that requires one to be fitted upstream so as to minimise inconvenience. Not a readily recognised one either - since I come across twin unit fault tripping circuits in my maintenance work all the time. Chris will be aware of this problem since he worked for a Supply Company at one time I think.

Frank


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I know I asked this in some other thread, but I can't find it. At what point, in milliamps, do RCD mains trip on a ground fault condition?


Marc,
checK out this site:
http://www.westernautomation.com/pages/demystify.htm

I got a lot of good information on RCD's when I needed some UK equipment to do a job. The electrical principles are almost the same but the equipment is definably different. 

Carry On!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

John

I liked that western automation site myself. Great info.

Frank


----------

